# "Hublot" Pronunciation



## trentwalker47

I don't speak French. I know that Hublot means porthole in French. However, I'm still a little unsure of the pronunciation. Is the h silent? Oooh-blow? You-blow? Hew-blow? Any official answer? I've seen and heard it pronounced all three ways.


----------



## J.D.B.

In French it would go "oo-blow"

Josh


----------



## mikemargolis

I have heard it every way possible.

The French say OOOH-BLOW with equal accents. Here in the USA, I have heard HUGH-blow and YOU-blow. The Latins say HUB-lot.

Bottom line is, just keep buying, we don't care how you say it.


----------



## TK-421

http://www.chronometrie.com/watchsounds/sounds/hublot.wav

http://www.watchtime.com/reference-center/speak-easy-wts-watch-brand-pronunciation-guide/


----------



## downtempo76

hue, like pinkish hue, but with a silent H, and blow, so hue-blow. The problem is the letter "U" is pronounced so differently in French and English. I'm trying to find an example on how to pronounce it, but can't come up with one. :think:


----------



## TK-421

downtempo76 said:


> hue, like pinkish hue, but with a silent H, and blow, so hue-blow. The problem is the letter "U" is pronounced so differently in French and English. I'm trying to find an example on how to pronounce it, but can't come up with one. :think:


uber


----------



## downtempo76

TK-421 said:


> uber


Close enough!:-! or flute, fluke...


----------



## Spit161

At my AD, they all say WHO-blow.

cheers.


----------



## TK-421

in mississippi they say, "Hubb-lot"



Spit161 said:


> At my AD, they all say WHO-blow.
> 
> cheers.


----------



## mikemargolis

That's why there are no AD's in Mississippi.


----------



## aznseank

umm.. isnt it we-blow?


----------

